# 07/08 Orca vc Cervelo SLC-SL?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

has anyone ridden both of them? any comparisions between the two?
responsiveness, handling, etc?


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I have not but will say that both are great looking bikes I cuurently have a 08 oRca and it is pretty amazing. I had a Cervelo before this new bike. Both are great but very different feeling bikes. here are pics. 

I went from this:








to this:


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

tete de la tour, can you give some things you like better and some you do not when you compared the 3 to the Orca?

i really like the SLC because if fast and light, but, i am having some quality issues with the fork and i am ready to get something else if i end up returning the frame to the shop.

let me know.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Well tope tube is much stiffer on the Orca and the bottom bracket area is just as stiff. The Orca is also very light for not being " anything special" like your soloist is (SL) model. Also the finish on the bike is superb. I mean this is an expensive bike you know so I expected the finish to be superb. the finish on my cervelo and many Cervelo's has always been suspect. Also the look of the bike is really nice in person. different. 

some will like it some will hate it. 

As for the SLC-SL I hear is one of the stiffest frames available. and I wouldn't say it's gorgeous but I will say it looks very fast and intimidating. I actually considered one but I got a deal I could not pass up on the Orca and I'm no fabian Cancellera. I think Cervelo makes some of the best bikes and loved mine. however the orca seems more stylish to me. You are one lucky guy tho. that build sounds incredible and those components would be phenom on any bike. 

The Orca to me feels super stiff out of the saddle. Where my Cervelo did not. 

If I had to chose between my frame-set and yours, money not being a factor. I would choose yours. but after riding the orca the decision is not so black and white. as many would think. 

hope this helps.

(also my bike is the R2.5) which the R3 was based after when Cervelo's started being manufactured in China with every other bike.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking what about the wolf fork is not kosher with you?


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

since my last post (3 minutes ago) I have decided that I would buy the Orca over the Soloist. I am not pro so the performance benefits I would not see. However, I just think the Orbea is the perfect bike. for me. Until the new LW model appears and from what I understand it is coming.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry for the ignorance - LW=lightweight, or is referring to the '09 Opal that rhauft and others have talked about...also sorry for the highjack...


Bill


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

traumabill said:


> Sorry for the ignorance - LW=lightweight, or is referring to the '09 Opal that rhauft and others have talked about...also sorry for the highjack...
> 
> 
> Bill


good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

tete de la tour, 
the issue with the Sl fork is the installation. the fork must have a metal sleeve installed in it in order to be safe and the warranty to be honored. i got my frame in October 2007 and paid well over $4,000. Cervelo issued a new set of installation criteria and measurements in late October. i checked my fork and based on what Cervelo indicated the steer tube on my fork was cut too long and the metal sleeve installed in it does not reach all the way down to the top bearing in the headtube of the bike. well, i was assuming that since the previous instructions were not too clear to the bike shop and the new instructions were issued after i got my frame that i would get a new fork so i can be within their specs and be safe. Cervelo's position is that it was the bike shop's fault for not following unclear instructions. i told Cervelo that i was willing to pay cost (though i did not have to) for a new fork. Cervelo went ahead and cut and installed the metal sleeve in a new fork for my size frame, but, sent the fork to the Local Bike Shop because they do not know how much the LBS will charge for it and Cervelo is not willing to replace the fork for free or at cost. this is a long story, but the bottom line is that i should not have to pay for a fork that was made too light and now it needs a metal sleeve for reinforcement. i feel that after paying premeium for a frame, the least they can do is get me and many others who bought these frames and forks at cost if not free. i really like the Soloist, but, the customer service from Cervelo is just not there. 
My wife has a 2007 white orca like yours. it is just great looking and like you have said the quality and finish are just top notch. so, i am sure i can get at least $3,500 for my soloist and with that i would like to get myself a red Orca and be done with this situation.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah it's a bummer about the fork and Cervelo. Thats a very expensive frame there and deserves great customer service at that premium.. well all bikes do. As for the issue with the sleeve. When I got my GS-10 fork (wolf/alpha q are the same maker - true temper) it indeed did come with instructions for installation of a metal sleeve for the steerer tube. it indicated that it was important in order for the fork to be strong / stable enuff. Bummer about that and still a sweet rig.. Customer service goes a long way.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I have to say Orbea customer service is top notch. This is based on my personal experience and also from the shop where I purchased the bike. They are honest and really stand behind their product. 

This may not be worth it initially but it sure is when you need it.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

well, after countless phone calls and frustrations i have taken care of my issue with the SL fork. no thanks to Cervelo or my LBS, i was able to get a new fork and a longer metal insert from Truetemper. the new insert is 120 mm or 12 cm which will allow me to set up and cut my steer tube however i want. i spent a lot of time with the product manger from Truetemper and he explained why and how the longer insert came about. Truetemper really has the qualified quality personnel and excellent customer service. i got my insert shipped to me in less than 24 hours. though i had to get a new fork (which i plan on trying to get at least 1/2 of the cost form the LBS) i am confident now that my bike is set up correctly and most of all safely.

i will tell you, if i were on the fence on whether or not to get a Cervelo, i would not. i like their product, but, after my experience with them and how i was completely left on my own after paying $4k+, i am hoping i do not have any quality issues ever. because i know if i did, i will be shafted again. but, if i ever do have an issue, i'd make sure my attorney is the one making and documenting any contact with them.

Saga is over. thank you Cervelo for nothing.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

WWWWOOOOOOOoooooooowwwwww. Thats cool that true temper has taken care of it. it is unfortunate that you have to pay for a fork. ( i would recommend Ebay since it will be cheaper and your shop did not help with the problem in general so I would say they do not deserve your business again- assuming they didn't help as much as they could.) well at least you are " stuck " with one of the best bikes on the market. I guess this could happen with any company but to leave you in the cold when buying such a premium product is not cool.

Regardless big thumbs up to True Temper for making great products from Forks to Golf Club shafts..


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

tete de la tour said:


> since my last post (3 minutes ago) I have decided that I would buy the Orca over the Soloist. I am not pro so the performance benefits I would not see. However, I just think the Orbea is the perfect bike. for me. Until the new LW model appears and from what I understand it is coming.



Tell us more about the LW. Is it the Orca LW or a totally new model? I'm already shopping for my new '09


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

march is my understanding. that is all.


----------

